# Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "Fotografieren von Bildern für die HDR Bearbeitung"



## Conny (5. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Frank,

das ist ein rundum gelungener Beitrag   Vielen Dank  

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer meinem Negativbeispiel: 3 Belichtungen +- 1EV, Stativ, Auslöser an der Kamera, mit Traumflieger berechnet, Lichter abgedunkelt sowie Tiefen aufgehellt in Elements.


----------



## Digicat (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Fotografieren von Bildern für die HDR Bearbeitung (Beispiel)*

Servus Frank

Hervorragende Anleitung zur DRI/HDR Erstellung  

Da bekommt ja richtig Lust auf HDR  .

Bin schon auf deinen Bericht zur Bearbeitung gespannt  

Werde mir mal die Bearbeitungs-SW herunterladen und dann muß ich noch paar Fotos zum Test schießen.

Werde das Ergebniss dann zeigen


----------



## Frank (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "Fotografieren von Bildern für die HDR Bearbeit*

Hallo ihr zwei,

 erstmal für euer Lob. 

Ich habe mal eine neues Thema dafür aufgemacht, damit die Anleitung nicht darunter verlorengeht.

@ Conny

Am besten ist wirklich, du besorgst dir einen Fernauslöser. Wenn du nochmal auf die schnelle rumprobieren möchtest, geht zur Not auch der Selbstauslöser.

Einfach weiter probieren. 

@ Helmut

der ander Beitrag ist in arbeit. Wird aber sicherlich noch etwas dauern.

Bin schon auf deine Bilder gespannt.

Viel Spaß noch beim rumprobieren. 

 übrigens, das 100 - 400 ist ne Wucht, allererste Sahne das Teil. Die Investion hat sich wirklich gelohnt. 
Freu mich schon riesig aufs Frühjahr und den Sommer, wenn alles Viehzeugs wieder aus den Ecken hervorkommt.


----------



## Digicat (5. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "Fotografieren von Bildern für die HDR Bearbeitung"*

Servus Frank



> übrigens, das 100 - 400 ist ne Wucht, allererste Sahne das Teil. Die Investion hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
> Freu mich schon riesig aufs Frühjahr und den Sommer, wenn alles Viehzeugs wieder aus den Ecken hervorkommt.


Sagte ich ja damals ...

Wirst sehen wenn `s mal wieder Frühling wird, was sich da dann für tolle Motive für dich erschliessen   400mm Brennweite sind nicht zu verachten  .

Wegen deiner Anleitung für die Bearbeitung, laß dir Zeit, Rom ist auch nicht in einem Tag erbaut worden  

@ Conny: 40D schon da  .
Wie Frank schon geschrieben, Selbstauslöser benutzen


----------

